# The craziest thing that swam through your hole!



## badercmu123 (Dec 29, 2010)

This past winter I was fishing on a residential lake up north and was startled as a muskrat swam through my hole no more than a foot below the ice. I was spearing so I had a nice hole to view him through. I was probably 40 yards from shore in 12 FOW. Thing must have lived in the bank somewhere because the shore was all beaches an lawns!

Got me thinking what have you guys seen swim through your hole besides "the one that got away" and the occasional mermaid?

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## LSSUfishmaster (Aug 4, 2008)

Nothing crazy like that but Ive heard of muskrats coming in through holes and freaking out in peoples shantys. Weirdest thing I ever get in my holes is caddis fly larvae on one my favorite lakes, usually by the end the day there will be one or two floating in every hole, no wonder the gills are so big


----------



## MJZ1974 (Jan 17, 2011)

I had a 5 ft. sturgeon swim under my hole very slowly while perch fishing behind Gino's this winter. 

Unexpected to say the least...and it sure got my heart thumpin'!


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

FISH... I actually caught some this winter..whoo hoo:lol:....



The craziest thing we had happen this year was a school of ciscos under the ice I could of grabbed em with my hands... talk about a crazy 45 seconds of chaos.. poles and fish were flying...


----------



## ericzerka24 (Aug 12, 2010)

I've had a muskrat come in my hole 2 different times this last season. The first time it happend I nearly crapped my pants. I was stairing down my spearing hole and outta nowhere this muskrat comes flying up in my hole. I jumped outta my seat screaming! The muskrat looked like he bout had a heart attack too.


----------



## mossberg835 (Jul 30, 2009)

We had a muskrat come in our shanty one time year before last. Craziest thing I've ever seen. Dropped a small bluegill in the hole in the same spot and had a pike smoke it out of nowhere about 6 feet down, pretty awesome to watch.


----------



## redneckdan (Dec 14, 2004)

I have had a muskrat come up and sit by the heater for a few minutes before. Pretty cute looking when they dry out and fluff up.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

A scuba diver......


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Watched three otters out on Lake Michigan once going in and out of ice fishing holes. So much for ice fishing on that day.


----------



## toppm (Dec 30, 2010)

Had a big dog fish come up and mouth my transducer.


----------



## ericzerka24 (Aug 12, 2010)

ih772 said:


> A scuba diver......


haha...i heard a really good story about a scuba diver. 

It went something like there was a guy fishing and he snagged the guide rope to the scuba diver. The scuba diver unhooked it and went about what he was doing. Getting snagged a second time, he swam the hook up to the hole and reached his arm up through the shanty. After a few minutes he went up and talked to the fisherman the guy had freaked out so bad from the arm comming through the hole that he busted right out of his shanty and sprinted away screaming.

I would imagine that would get your heart pumping seeing an arm come up through the hole!


----------



## greenhead1984 (Nov 15, 2008)

ericzerka24 said:


> haha...i heard a really good story about a scuba diver.
> 
> It went something like there was a guy fishing and he snagged the guide rope to the scuba diver. The scuba diver unhooked it and went about what he was doing. Getting snagged a second time, he swam the hook up to the hole and reached his arm up through the shanty. After a few minutes he went up and talked to the fisherman the guy had freaked out so bad from the arm comming through the hole that he busted right out of his shanty and sprinted away screaming.
> 
> I would imagine that would get your heart pumping seeing an arm come up through the hole!


Wow that would have scared the crap out of me!!!!


----------



## Got_2_fish (Jan 12, 2010)

Haha yeah id be cleanin out my undies after that one

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

ericzerka24 said:


> haha...i heard a really good story about a scuba diver.
> 
> It went something like there was a guy fishing and he snagged the guide rope to the scuba diver. The scuba diver unhooked it and went about what he was doing. Getting snagged a second time, he swam the hook up to the hole and reached his arm up through the shanty. After a few minutes he went up and talked to the fisherman the guy had freaked out so bad from the arm comming through the hole that he busted right out of his shanty and sprinted away screaming.
> 
> I would imagine that would get your heart pumping seeing an arm come up through the hole!


 I would probably still be running


----------



## ericzerka24 (Aug 12, 2010)

GIDEON said:


> I would probably still be running


hahah no doubt


----------



## black&mild (Nov 13, 2005)

Settin on sag bay ice, seen my vex doing some weird ****, looked down as the trans ducer was moving and a "huge" gar was pushing my transducer with its nose!!! did it twice and left.
Setting on the ice at indy bridge many years ago, diver ducks were keeping a spot open on the other side of the river and they would pop up out of your hole looking for minnows while your jigging, 75-100yrds from the open spot!!! more than one barley pop spilt that day!!!


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

One year i could barely get my line to go down the hole while steelhead fishing in 4 fow. I finally looked in the hole and it was full of smelt. Top to bottom smelt.


----------



## Smada962 (Feb 18, 2009)

I had a buddy a few winters back actually CATCH a muskrat on a tip up. We were fishing a shallow channel about 3ft deep, and we weren't sure if he tried to eat the minnow or just got snagged by the treble because he was hooked in the neck area. It was pretty funny to say the least, and I got the whole thing on video on my phone.


----------



## 45williams (Jan 9, 2011)

A few years ago my and the wife were siring in the shanty when a big old cat fish can through. I don't know what wad more funny this fish coming through the hole or she freaking out. Another time I had a turtel come up and say hello, that was cool

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

I had a muskrat pop up in my hole to say hello once, kinda freaky..:yikes:


----------

